# p8p67 welcher ram ?



## jurawi (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo 
habe gerad erfahren, dass der g.skill ripjaws 1600mhz 8gb nicht auf das asus p8p67 pro passen soll. stimmt das? wäre schlecht wenn es so wäre.


----------



## dennismenthol (27. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

also auf der Kompatibilitätsliste konnte ich ihn jetzt auch nicht finden auf Anhieb.

Aber denke mal, dass er dennoch laufen wird, nach meiner Erfahrung, liefen die Speicher
bis jetzt eigentlich immer.

Hast du denn den RAM schon ?

Gruß!


----------



## Hobbes (27. Januar 2011)

wo hast du das gehört? ich hab auch kleine Probleme (siehe hier)
Gibt es schon eine Lösung (z.B. Bios-Update?)


----------



## jurawi (27. Januar 2011)

habe den ram gekauft aber er sit noch nicht versendet  kann also noch bis 2.2 entscheiden. aber eig ist das mein favoriten ram. also dürften keine probleme damit auftreten ?


----------



## xTc (27. Januar 2011)

Also meine 8 GiB Ripjaws liefen auf dem P8P67 ohne Probleme.
Sollte also passen. 


Gruß


----------



## jurawi (28. Januar 2011)

was heißt ,,liefen,, .. wars nich so gut ?


----------



## sirwuffi (28. Januar 2011)

kommt glaub ich drauf an welches 8gb rip jaws kit!

das mit 1333mhz steht auf der QV-List drauf, das mit 1600mhz nicht!
*
*


----------



## jurawi (28. Januar 2011)

echt ??... wie siehts aus mit dem kingston hyper x 12 gg 1600 mhz... soll ich den nehmen ?


----------



## shar (29. Januar 2011)

bei sandy brauchst du keine 1600mhz..das zeigen alles benches.
ne hand voll Anwendungen profitieren von den 1600er. 
nimm den 8gb 1333er ripjaws, sparste geld....
oder investiers und nimm 12gb kit. 

meine meinung!


----------



## jurawi (30. Januar 2011)

@shar ok,danke . ich denk dann nehme ich dann 1333mhz nehme. was ist eigentlich der unterschied zwischen den beiden, außer das ein ram 2x4 und der andre 4x2 hat ?
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Quad-Kit
welcher ist besser ?


----------



## Kyoss (30. Januar 2011)

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Arbeitsspeicher - DDR3 - DDR3-1333 - G.Skill DIMM 8 GB DDR3-1333 Kit

Ist aus der neuen *Ripjaws X* Serie "Designed für Sandy Bridge". Aus dieser Serie würde ich dir dann eher diese empfehlen weil sie bessere Timings haben: G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL7D-8GBXH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder aus der "alten" Ripjaws Serie: G.Skill RipJaws DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL7D-8GBRH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Vollbestückung beim RAM würde ich eher vermeiden. Kann auf manchen Boards zu Problemen führen.


----------



## jurawi (30. Januar 2011)

also ich habe zurzeit diesen ram , aber er wurde noch nicht versendet , kann also noch umbestellen.
2x4096MB G.Skill RipJaws Series DDR3-1600 CL9 Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook
oder soll ich diesen nehmen ? die paar euro mehr für 1600 mhz nehm ich in kauf 
2x4096MB G.Skill RipjawsX K2 Series DDR3-1600 CL9 Kit - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## Kyoss (30. Januar 2011)

Ob 1333 oder 1600 ist bei Sandy Bridge eigentlich egal. Wenn du schon deine Bestellung änderst, dann würde ich eher auf die Timings schauen. Also CL7 statt CL9. 

Edit: Wenn du bei Mindfactory kaufst wären diese also die Optionen:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...MB-G-Skill-RipJaws-PC1333-CL7-7-7-21-Kit.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...RipjawsX-K2-GSK-Series-DDR3-1333-CL7-Kit.html


----------



## jurawi (30. Januar 2011)

ok, könntest du mir mal ein ram-kit posten, das ein gutes p/l hat ?!


----------



## Kyoss (30. Januar 2011)

Das wären dann diese hier: G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL7D-8GBXH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Sind halt in anderen Shops günstiger...


----------



## jurawi (30. Januar 2011)

also ich finde sie nich billiger .... wieviel teurer ist denn die 1600 mhz version ?


----------



## Kyoss (30. Januar 2011)

Hier mit 1600 und CL7: G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL7-8-7-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## jurawi (30. Januar 2011)

haha  etwas teuer.


----------



## jurawi (30. Januar 2011)

wie siehts denn mit dem aus? 1600 mhz und CL7
3x4096MB Exceleram PC3-12800 CL7-9-9-24 Kit "Rippler" - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## Kyoss (30. Januar 2011)

Tja, ist mit ein Grund, warum der 1333 empfohlen wird 
Warum sollte man auch für nicht spürbare Mehrleistung so viel mehr bezahlen?

Fazit: 8GB 1333 mit CL7 kaufen


----------



## jurawi (30. Januar 2011)

ok  aber wie siehts mit dem ram aus ?
3x4096MB Exceleram PC3-12800 CL7-9-9-24 Kit "Rippler" - Computer Shop - Hardware,


----------



## Kyoss (30. Januar 2011)

Die P67 Boards haben keinen Tripple-Channel. Also ist ein RAM-Tri-Kit wohl nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## shar (30. Januar 2011)

in sachen performance gar keiner.
würde dir 2x4 empfehlen, hast dann noch 2 slots frei um eventuell mal aufzustocken.
bei 4x2 wiederum must du nicht zu tief in die tasche greifen falls mal 1 riegel den geist aufgibt 

also besser ist keiner von beiden da oben, sind ja schliesslich die selben :p


----------



## jurawi (30. Januar 2011)

ok,danke . könnt ihr mir einen gutes ram-kit mit 1600 mhz empfehlen. also mir egal ob 2x4 oder  2x2+2x2 ...bei 8gb würde ich in die 90 euro gehn und bei 16gb in die 180


----------



## Kyoss (30. Januar 2011)

Bei Euro 90,- für 8GB bekommst du aber nur 1600er mit CL9 Timings: G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL7-8-7-24 (DDR3-1600) (F3-12800CL7D-8GBXH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Ich wiederhole mich jetzt zwar, aber für Sandy Bridge sind 1333 RAM mit CL7 sinnvoller. Und kosten auch 90,- für 8GB...


----------



## jurawi (30. Januar 2011)

wieso ist das sinnvoller ? ...


----------



## Kyoss (30. Januar 2011)

Weil du den Unterschied zwischen 1333 und 1600 sowieso nicht merkst und auch bei Benchmarks die Unterschiede fast nicht existent sind bei Sandy Bridge Boards. Weiters ist es auch beim Overclocken egal, da mit P67-Chip nur per Multiplikator overclocked wird.

Deshalb zahlt es sich mehr aus auf gute Timings zu setzen. Also CL7 statt CL9. Diesen Unterschied wird man eher positiv bemerken als den Unterschied von 1333 zu 1600.


----------



## shar (30. Januar 2011)

die ganzen Werte merkt man bei nem sandy System eh nicht!
weis nicht wieso du unbedingt den 1600er haben willst?!
spar dir doch das geld, boaa eyy 
dann investier es lieber in 12gb und gut is oder halt in bessere timings....

weis nicht was du an 8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws CL7 auszusetzen hast? kaufen, einbauen und freuen.


----------



## Kyoss (30. Januar 2011)

shar schrieb:


> weis nicht was du an 8 GB G.Skill Ripjaws CL7 auszusetzen hast? kaufen, einbauen und freuen.



Meine Rede


----------



## jurawi (30. Januar 2011)

hehe  ok , danke .werd ich machen


----------



## SnakeDoc (31. Januar 2011)

Kyoss schrieb:


> Ist aus der neuen *Ripjaws X* Serie "Designed für Sandy Bridge". Aus dieser Serie würde ich dir dann eher diese empfehlen weil sie bessere Timings haben: G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL7D-8GBXH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Passen die RAM´s bei nem P8P67 unter nen Scythe Mugen 2? Mich reizen die Dinger ja schon nur hab ich nen bissel bedenken wegen dem Platz. Der is ja schon recht hoch...


----------



## Kyoss (31. Januar 2011)

Gute Frage... Ich glaub, die sind zu hoch. Kann es aber nicht genau sagen

Hast du Vollbestückung? Wenn Nein, könnte es sich ja ausgehen.


----------



## SnakeDoc (31. Januar 2011)

nein, Vollbestückung wirds nicht. 8GB reichen mir vollkommen aus. Meinste man kann die blauen Bänke nehmen? Bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob irgendwas im Handbuch steht vonwegen "erst Schwarz, dann blau oder umgekehrt"


----------



## jurawi (31. Januar 2011)

gerad mal ne schnelle frage zum lüfter. passt mein ninja 3 auf den sockel 1155


----------



## danomat (31. Januar 2011)

8gb 1333 Team Elite. 61 Euro. Warum immer den teuren?


----------



## Kyoss (31. Januar 2011)

@SnakeDoc

Ja, mit den blauen Bänken muss es auch gehen. Aber schau sicherheitshalber im Manual nach. Oder teste es einfach mit Ram aus, den du schon zu Hause hast.

Jedenfalls sollten mit den blauen Bänken die Platzprobleme punkto Mugen 2 kein Thema sein.


----------



## SnakeDoc (31. Januar 2011)

Testen is schlecht da ich keinen RAM hier habe  Der Rechner befindet sich im Aufbau bzw ist kurz vor fertigstellung. Ich hab mir aber jetzt RAM von Corsair bestellt der auf der freigabeliste steht, passt, verfügbar war und nicht unendlich teuer. Garnicht so einfach aber jetzt hab ichs ausm Kopf^^


----------



## Kyoss (1. Februar 2011)

SnakeDoc schrieb:


> Garnicht so einfach aber jetzt hab ichs ausm Kopf^^



Gratz


----------



## shar (2. Februar 2011)

bei 2 Riegeln wird beim p8p67 empfohlen die blauen slots zu verwenden.
bei vollbestückung kann es ziemlich eng werden mit dem mugen 2, ich würde sagen es passt nicht.
stecke ich nen Riegel ganz links in den schwarzen slot, kratz er an mein cpu lüfter den Scythe Shuriken Rev. B.


 Maße (BxHxT): 130x158x100mm  //mugen 2
Maße (BxHxT): 105x64x116mm   //Scythe Shuriken Rev. B


----------



## Hobbes (3. Februar 2011)

Wie macht ihr das denn jetzt mit euren mainboards, tauscht ihr die auch alle um?


----------



## shar (3. Februar 2011)

> Wie macht ihr das denn jetzt mit euren mainboards, tauscht ihr die auch alle um?



Falscher Thread?!


----------



## SnakeDoc (3. Februar 2011)

Hobbes schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das denn jetzt mit euren mainboards, tauscht ihr die auch alle um?



Nee, ich hab nen P8P67 EVO und von daher auch 2x SATA3 Marvel. Hab jetzt erstmal die SSD und HDD dort angeschlossen und den Brenner an den Intel SATA 3, sollte also vorerst keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Letch (6. Februar 2011)

Hey,

passt in das ASUS P8P67 der folgende 8 GB RAM-KIT?

8GB-Kit GEIL Value PC3-10667 DDR3-1333 CL9

Trau mich nicht bestellen ^^

Gruß

Letch


----------



## b00gie (7. Februar 2011)

Gegenfrage: Warum sollte es nicht passen?


----------



## Letch (7. Februar 2011)

Weil ich oft gelesen habe, dass irgendwelche RAMs die nicht
auf der Kompatibilitätsliste von Asus gestanden sind Probleme
verursacht haben. z.B. bestimmte GSkill

Nachdem meine auch nicht direkt auf der Liste stehen,
möchte ich fragen ...

Gruß

Letch


----------



## Nvidia+AMD (7. Februar 2011)

ich würd gern n  1156 board kaufen...trotz der probleme...bietet mir eures an pls.....


----------



## Kyoss (8. Februar 2011)

Nvidia+AMD schrieb:


> ich würd gern n  1156 board kaufen...trotz der probleme...bietet mir eures an pls.....



*1156* boards haben keine Probleme mehr


----------



## Papabernd1961 (9. Februar 2011)

Letch schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> passt in das ASUS P8P67 der folgende 8 GB RAM-KIT?
> 
> ...


 Hatte ich drin, lass die Finger von dehnen.
Hatte immer wieder Bluescreens, Memtest laufen lassen o Errors. Habe die Ausgetauscht gegen Team Elite und keine Probleme mehr. Die hatte ich vorher schon in meinem alten Asus5PQ und nie Bluescreens obwohl die 800 er im Turbo mit 950 MHz liefen. Die Teamgroup Speicher werden immer verkannt weil der Name noch nicht so bekannt in Germany ist. Ich kann sie nur empfehlen habe die in 3 PC,s verbaut. Günstig und Gut.


----------



## Letch (9. Februar 2011)

Papabernd1961 schrieb:


> Hatte ich drin, lass die Finger von dehnen.



Zu Spät, jetzt liegen die Teile schon bei mir!


----------



## scarface150 (9. Februar 2011)

http://www.alternate.de/html/produc...DWARE&l1=Arbeitsspeicher&l2=DDR3&l3=DDR3-1600

Was haltet ihr von denen? Oder lieber 8GB und dafür 1333MHz?


----------



## Papabernd1961 (9. Februar 2011)

Letch schrieb:


> Zu Spät, jetzt liegen die Teile schon bei mir!


 
Dann weisste ja wenns Bluescreens gibt woran es liegt, ich wollte meine Kiste schon in den Müll werfen.


----------



## Letch (9. Februar 2011)

Also das kanns ja auch nicht sein. Es liegt nur ne engische BA bei!
Bin so schon überfordert und dann auch noch das! ^^

Gruß
Letch


----------



## scarface150 (10. Februar 2011)

scarface150 schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Speicher/G.Skill/DIMM_4_GB_DDR3-1600_Kit/805242/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Arbeitsspeicher&l2=DDR3&l3=DDR3-1600
> 
> Was haltet ihr von denen? Oder lieber 8GB und dafür 1333MHz?



Kann mir keiner weiter helfen?


----------



## shar (10. Februar 2011)

für welches system denn ?


----------



## scarface150 (10. Februar 2011)

Asus P8P67
Intel i-5 2400 @ 3,8 GHz
GeForce GTX 560 Ti

Brauche neue RAM weil mein vorheriger den Geist aufgegeben hat.


----------



## danomat (10. Februar 2011)

Nimm teamgroup Elite 8gb. Kostet weniger. Hast nie Probleme wegen heatspreader und CPU kühler und den Unterschied zu 1600 MHz merkt man nicht


----------



## shar (10. Februar 2011)

bei sandy system reicht der 1333er
8gb ripjaws cl7 oder halt cl9 würde ich dir empfehlen, läuft mit 1.5v..kaufen, einbauen, freuen.


----------



## scarface150 (10. Februar 2011)

Lieber 4 oder lieber 8 Gb? Dachte schon an CL7 und 1333.


----------



## shar (11. Februar 2011)

Das kommt auf dein Budget und Anwendungsgebiet an.


----------



## Keeper_2 (12. Februar 2011)

scarface150 schrieb:


> Asus P8P67
> Intel i-5 2400 @ 3,8 GHz
> GeForce GTX 560 Ti
> 
> Brauche neue RAM weil mein vorheriger den Geist aufgegeben hat.


 

wie bekommt man einen i5-2400 der mit 3,1 Ghz. von haus aus getaktet ist auf 3,8Ghz., den kann man doch gar nicht übertakten ??????


----------

